# Surge Damper!



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Just wanted to say I fitted a Whale surge damper today, I chose after looking at three I had seen available. It looked far away the neatest.

Really pleased with the results and would recommend it, its neat and easy to fit.

John

:wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

jabber said:


> Just wanted to say I fitted a Whale surge damper today,
> 
> John


Sorry, but what is a Whale surge damper?
As it has Whale in the title is it something for the water system?

Please excuse my ignorance but I learned a long time ago that if I don't know something I ask!


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gillian,

No problem, if your water system is constructed from semi-rigid pipe you may get a lot of rapid fire knocking sounds when the taps, particularly the cold water tap is turned on. A surge damper is fitted between the pump and where the water tees off into the hot and cold feeds.

The surge damper contains a sort of cushion usually of air so that the water is smoother when it gets to the other parts of the system.

Not necessary on all systems because some have non semi-rigid pipe which absorbs some of the knocking.

Hope that helps!


John


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

not only with semi-rigid pipes, but rather all pressurized water systems benefit from a surge damper. One year ago I had fitted one in my van and I don't want to miss it anymore.

It equalizes the water flow, especially with tap opened just a little bit. By this it also reduces the number of on-off cycles of the pump, thus extending the pump's life span.

Before we had the damper we also had the problem with our shower that the water temperature was heavily oscillating when the tap was only slightly opened. This has completely disappeared, and so the damper has also reduced our water consumption by about 10 %.

Of course, in a non-pressurized water system powered by an immersion pump a surge damper is useless.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Our system is a non pressurised one. By that I mean that the tank is not pressurised so I assume we have a diaphram pump. This is fine by us but when the tap is only slightly on it does act like a machine gun and so is a little annoying. Should/could we fit a damper?

A


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I think you would find a difference it is usually the diaphram pump that causes the problem.

You may find you can adjust some of it out if you can adjust the pressure switch.

The surge damper would be well worth fitting!

Hope this helps,

John


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Cheers Jabber


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chuggaluggs!



Chuggaluggs said:


> Our system is a non pressurised one. By that I mean that the tank is not pressurised so I assume we have a diaphram pump.


That is exactly what I would call a _pressurized_ system. Because the diaphragm pump keeps up a certain pressure in the pipes *after* the pump.

So exactly the situation I have in my van. A damper would help a lot here.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

